# The Scorpion, my favorite slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had a few requests to show this slingshot... so I finally got around to taking a few pictures of it... It is made from solid carved carbon reinforced black G10, inlaid with burl walnut... features include a modified Shrike type of ergonomically canted grip combined with a more subtle Roger Henrie recurve. It also has both a palm swell and a perfectly sized pinky hole for a grip that is as solid as any slingshot I've ever held.
Decorative embellishments include an inlaid scrimshawed piece of mammoth ivory depicting a scorpion.. a brass skull face from an ivory skull I carved and had Hogan's casting cast for me... pins are custom 5 spots, one for each of my kids... and the spacers are thin laminates of mammoth ivory as well.

All in all this slingshot was made to fit my hand and tastes _exactly_ and it does exactly what I want. There's many borrowed design elements combined within it as well as the base Shrike shaped frame which is my own.
I've found that for *me*, shooting through the forks with a side hold is the most accurate and pleasant method of shooting... and this slingshot is the best I've seen at that particular function, while still being small enough to easily slip into a pocket.










And this is the scorpion that went to Hogan's castings to serve as the master for being cast... note a bit more palm swell was added right after this picture was made and will be present on the castings.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now THAT is a true work of art! Not only is it beautiful, but it appears to be very functional as well ... There is a lot of experience and thought in that one. How wide are those bands?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Every time I think I've seen it all on this wonderful site....you go and pull another one out of your hat..!!
That's just outright BAD ASS....
Love your work brother.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Makes me wanna slap my mama! Holy smokes!!!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Certainly an appropriate name. The custom looks fantastic and offset "handle" portion seems to be soooo functional!


----------



## bayrat (Jun 2, 2010)

*HI BILL	THATS NICE HOW MUCH$$???? JUST SENT YOU $$.*


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Another fantastic slingshot from really great guy! -- Tex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic looking bit of kit!

I really love those mosaic pins, reminds me of a revolver cylinder !


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill I have to say that thing looks fantastic. Great job. I think that is a new step in slingshot evolution.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That thing is a junk yard dog in three piece suit! ( mean and beautiful)


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Bill,
I like it. I can't wait to order one in aluminum. I think it will be my 13th Bill Hays slingshot. I hope that's not bad luck.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> That thing is a junk yard dog in three piece suit! ( mean and beautiful)


Well said.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I need more money...Gotta gets me one of them.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

curmudgeon said:


> Bill,
> I like it. I can't wait to order one in aluminum. I think it will be my 13th Bill Hays slingshot. I hope that's not bad luck.


better buy two just in case!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow man that thing is "over the top" with pure artistic craftsmanship !


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Now that floats my boat ,great job on that Bill best so far!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Mr Bill, this work is a masterpiece


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you very much Guys!
It's just a lot of fun to make one for yourself every now and then. Every one I make, I learn something and tweek the next one just slightly. I think I have the shape and sizing down pretty well so there's not a lot more I need to do except maybe make a less ornately made one.

When I get time... like that's going to happen anytime soon... I'll make one for myself using the same technique and shape but will go with thick ballistic grade canvas micarta for the grip slabs, plain pins, no liners and maybe thicken and enhance the recurve at the pinky area just a touch.
I've never been one to go to over the top making my own user grade weapons real fancy... nice and enjoyable to use, but not super fancy... and the top shooter shown _might_ be just a little over the top for me to use as an everyday pack along... I kind of feel that if I accidently dropped it and got a scratch on the mammoth ivory or something, I'd regret having it along... So like I say, the next one will be all business, yet still appeal to the hand and the eye.... it'll be a _real_ junk yard dog with a bulletproof coat and quite a bite as well!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill i'm sure you have ESP cause what you said is what I want


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

Nicest slingshot i have ever seen


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't add to whats been said. Fantastic, Style, Function, Inventive, Use able and I know It is accurate when you build it!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again Guys!
Yes this one is one of, if not the most accurate pocket sized slingshots I've ever shot. Many really tough shots like free hanging swinging match lighting, card cuts etc. have been done with one... the only problem with it is.... it's a little toooo fancy for the way I carry and use on a daily basis. Which is why I made the Scorpion in "work clothes" for extended worry free carry.

Here's a video of this one lighting free hanging swinging match from 30':






As a younger man I used to do pretty much every trick shot anybody could come up with... now that I use a slingshot so much, I've been trying to replicate many of the shots that were done with firearms... we've done pretty well with the challenge so far, replicating and even surpassing some of the more common shots. In fact the swinging match lighting shot is on par with the very best shots I've ever seen or heard of with any weapon.... and this slingshot, because of the way it just seems to fit and point properly allowed me to do it. 
Now, I'm not saying other slingshots can't do the same shot... but this one definitely already did it.


----------



## Mario (Feb 15, 2011)

Bill< just great craftsmanship.... it is incredible how advanced our sport/hobby has moved.. here is an idea.. Lets have a slingshot craftsmanship meeting, showcasing all of our equipment and also have some slingshot sessions for newbies, and more advance ones for the rest of us...

just a thought..

Great work Bill


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Thank you very much Guys!
> It's just a lot of fun to make one for yourself every now and then. Every one I make, I learn something and tweek the next one just slightly. I think I have the shape and sizing down pretty well so there's not a lot more I need to do except maybe make a less ornately made one.
> 
> When I get time... like that's going to happen anytime soon... I'll make one for myself using the same technique and shape but will go with thick ballistic grade canvas micarta for the grip slabs, plain pins, no liners and maybe thicken and enhance the recurve at the pinky area just a touch.
> I've never been one to go to over the top making my own user grade weapons real fancy... nice and enjoyable to use, but not super fancy... and the top shooter shown might be just a little over the top for me to use as an everyday pack along... I kind of feel that if I accidently dropped it and got a scratch on the mammoth ivory or something, I'd regret having it along... So like I say, the next one will be all business, yet still appeal to the hand and the eye.... it'll be a real junk yard dog with a bulletproof coat and quite a bite as well!


Do you sell the Scorpion in other than custom? Like cheap? For us fixed income pensioners? How much money and how long? Pensioners are very conscious of time. Running out, that is.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Steve32 said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much Guys!
> ...


you should visit pocketpredator.com


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Hays said:
> ...


I did, several times, and didn't see it, which is nothing new for me

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve32 said:


> Do you sell the Scorpion in other than custom? Like cheap? For us fixed income pensioners? How much money and how long? Pensioners are very conscious of time. Running out, that is.
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Try to look if this special offer is still available:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46518-finally-the-next-step-begins/

Scorpion is perk 6


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll be getting mine through a perk he had recently. Hope it serves half as well as it does Bill!


----------



## robisROYAL (Apr 22, 2016)

Beautiful! I love your work and your shooting is amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

